# E7600 Overclocking



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello, I am trying to overclock my E7600 Core 2 Duo to the maximum, but also safest (meaning I still want a long life expectancy) ghz possible.

Detailed system specs:
http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scanner/app/results.php?id=100d823f159e2eef542a0b38bdb17570

Most likely since my mobo is an "energy saver" mobo, my E7600 Core 2 Duo @ 3.06ghz was set at only a default of 2.25ghz.

After doing research I found that ~75 Celsius is the max, and 60-70 is safe.

At the moment i "over" clocked my cpu back up to 3.5999ghz by changing the Ratio to 9.5 and the mhz to 322.

With this setting, my CPU is running about ~60-65 C at about ~90% load avg in both cores.

My question to you is:

Is there a better setting which is more "cooling" efficient for my cpu while achieving equivalent or higher power?

I'm curious whether I should change my cpu ratio, but I do not want to damage it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

If your getting high temps like those, Overclocking and are still using a stock HSF you are asking for trouble.

Get an aftermarket cooler, I recomend if your case and budget permit a Corsair H-50, if not then go for one of the Zalmanseries coolers.

Burrell


----------

